# Inkscape 0.45



## phelibre (20 Février 2007)

Hi,

J'ai installé la version binary sur mon mac mini PPP en 10.4.8 pas de problème.
J'ai installé la même version sur mon ibook G3 10.3.9 en là
j'ai pas de message d'erreur mais l'appli sort sans info ou warning 

Pourtant sur le site de apple le dmg est compatible avec la 10.3 !

Vous me proposez quoi ?


http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2007)

Pour les logs lors d'un crash : Applications > Utilitaires > Console


----------



## phelibre (20 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'utilitaire ... voilà le crash.log
Host Name:      phelimobile.local
Date/Time:      2007-02-20 22:10:17 +0100
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: inkscape-bin
Path:    /Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/bin/inkscape-bin
Version: ??? (???)
PID:     513
Thread:  Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

dyld: /Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/bin/inkscape-bin Undefined symbols:
/Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Get_BDF_Property expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib
/Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Load_Sfnt_Table expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib

*Un problème dans la librairie de X11 , il  semblerait ...
Je fais quoi maintenant ?*


----------



## artaud (26 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,
alors vous avez trouvé quelque chose ?

Moi j'ai ça, ça y ressemble un peu


Host Name:      bla-bla.local
Date/Time:      2007-02-17 13:25:23 +0100
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: inkscape-bin
Path:    /Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/bin/inkscape-bin
Version: ??? (???)
PID:     451
Thread:  Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

dyld: /Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/bin/inkscape-bin Undefined symbols:
/Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Get_BDF_Property expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib
/Applications/Inkscape.app/Contents/Resources/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Load_Sfnt_Table expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib



Si vous avez trouvé quelque chose, pourriez-vous m'en dire un mot ?
Je crois que beuacoup de 10.3.9 rencontrent le même problème


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2007)

Vous n'avez pas la bonne version de FreeType.
Pour passer outre :

utiliser Fink ou MacPorts pour installer une nouvelle version de la bibliothèque
ou télécharger les sources, les compiler et installer le résultat dans _/usr/local_
 faire un script de lancement pour InkScape pour qu'il prenne en charge la nouvelle bibliothèque
Attention à ne pas mettre étourdiment la nouvelle bibliothèque avant l'ancienne dans le chemin par défaut : il y a des risques d'avoir des erreurs similaires apparaître pour d'autres applications.


----------



## artaud (27 Février 2007)

Merci de voir ce qui ne va pas,
mais étant un novice perpétuel, je me demande comment je vais faire pour installer tout ça

Vous nous dites qu'il y a deux opérations à effectuer :

- installer une nouvelle bibliothèque avec Fink (ce qui semble pour moi le plus abordable);
puis
- faire un script de lancement pour Inkscape

Serait-ce compliquer de nous expliquer la procédure à suivre ? et à partir de Fink comment faire pour que les problèmes de remplacement que vous relatez ne se réalisent pas ?

C'est une question idiote, mais comment une version de FreeType peut-elle se retrouver mauvaise ? Au moment de mes manipulations avec Fink, téléchargements de diverses applications du monde Linux ?
En tout cas j'ai l'impression à vous lire qu'il faut y aller doucement


----------



## artaud (13 Mars 2007)

En vérité la version 0.45.2 d'Inkscape ne fonctionne pas sous 10.3.9,
une version 0.45.1 modifiera sans doute les choses.
les utilisateurs d'Inkscape sous 10.3.9 doivent pour l'heure en rester à la version 0.44.1.


----------



## artaud (13 Mars 2007)

> En vérité la version 0.45.2 d'Inkscape ne fonctionne pas sous 10.3.9,
> une version 0.45.1 modifiera sans doute les choses.
> les utilisateurs d'Inkscape sous 10.3.9 doivent pour l'heure en rester à la version 0.44.1.


Je ne veux pas écrire pour écrire, mais je me permets tout de même de vous envoyer la réponse fournie par JiHo, développeur d'Inkscape.


```
attention, petite precision quand a la nomenclature des numeros de  
version. alors je vais faire ca bien, ca pourra servir a tout le monde.

Versions instables / de developpement:
Le code source de Inkscape est gere par un protocole nomme SVN qui  
permet a plusieurs personnes de travailler sur le code en meme temps.  
A chaque fois qu'un personne fait une modification sur le code  
source, le numero de version instable (= numero de revision pour SVN)  
est incremente de 1 (on est actuellement a 14442)

Versions stables:
A peu pres tous les 6 mois, ce code en perpetuel changement est fixé  
et une version "stable" majeure est produite, qui contient les  
nouvelles fonctionalites ajoutees au cours de ces 6 mois. Alors le  
numero de version principal d'Inkscape (0.44, 0.45 etc.) est  
incrémenté de 1.
Afin de tester le code ainsi fixe, des pre-versions sont produites:  
0.45pre0, 0.45pre1, 0.45pre2 etc.
Des paquets de cette version stable sont prepares, pour differentes  
plateformes (linux, windows, mac). Des problemes peuvent se presenter  
lors de la fabrication de ces paquets et il se peut que plusieurs  
versions successives du paquet soient produites. Le code dedans est  
toujours celui de la version stable, seul le "paquetage" change. Ces  
versions successives des paquets sont numerotes avec un tiret:  
0.44-1, 0.44-2, 0.44-3 etc...
De plus, il est probable que tous les bugs ne soient pas elimines de  
la version "stable". Au fur et a mesure que des bugs sont decouverts  
par les utilisateurs, il sont corriges dans le code SVN et ces  
corrections sont egalement apportees au code de la version stable en  
cours. Une fois qu'un nombre de bugs consequent est corrige, une  
nouvelle version de la version stable est preparee. Cette version  
mineure est numerote avec un point: 0.44.1, 0.44.2 etc. Elle contient  
exactement le meme code que la version majeure plus les corrections  
de bugs (pas de nouvelles fonctionnalites). Des paquets de cette  
version mineure sont egalement prepares et il peut y avoir plusieurs  
versions de ces paquets (la ca se complique ;-))

Resume en exemples:
    Inkscape-0.44pre0-2.dmg  :    seconde version du paquet Mac pour la  
premiere pre-version de la version majeure 0.44
    Inkscape-0.44.1-3.tar.gz  :    troisieme version du paquet tar.gz  
pour la version 0.44.1 (premiere version mineure de 0.44)
Tout est clair?

Actuellement, pour repondre a votre question, nous en sommes a  
Inkscape-0.45-2.dmg pour les paquets Mac. C'est a dire que nous avons  
produits deux versions de ces paquets pour la version 0.45 (la  
premiere version des paquets avait des pbs). Et en effet, cette  
version ne fonctionne pas sous Mac OS 10.3.9 (parce que nous n'avons  
pu la compiler que sous 10.4). Bientot sortira une version 0.45.1 (=  
avec des corrections de bugs) et nous devrions etre en mesure de  
produire une paquet Mac pour 10.3.9. En attendant, le paquet  
Inkscape-0.44.1-1.PPC.dmg devrait fonctionner.

Voila.

JiHO
---
http://jo.irisson.free.fr/
```


----------

